# synthetic vs dinosaur oil in my [your car here]



## jahman (Oct 4, 2004)

do most auto enthusiasts pretty much go with synthetic oil now? im looking at getting a titan and wondering as i occasionally do about the best oil to put in my car. i bought a 2000 vw passat 4motion and they had some rabid synthetic oil supporters on www.vwvortex.com. but im wondering if its worth it/makes $ense to use synthetic in a truck?

if you like your synthetic - please post what brand of oil and what brand of filters.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

theres lots of threads on this, here's one.

simple answer: no, synthetic is no better than dino oil. unless you're getting a true synthetic like mobil 1, but even the the difference is negligable and not worth the price difference.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"theres lots of threads on this..."_

Yes, do a search on the word "synthetic" as well as brand names like "Mobil 1," "Chevron," etc ... and you'll find lots of threads on this subject. Lots of good discussion here already.

If you find a good thread but want to make a comment or ask another question, ask it in _that_ thread. 

In short, I think the differences between "dino/mineral" oil and synthetic were a lot greater 10+ years ago.

For most people using _modest_ drain intervals, the biggest advantage synthetics offer is cold weather (sub-freezing, sub-zero) pumpability.


----------

